# I feel like I'm in prison at work



## jman128

You have to do what you are told, have to sit in the same spot, have to deal with co-workers you didn't choose to work with, can only eat when they say you can eat, have to do the same tasks every day, etc...

Yay, I get to go home and have a couple hours to myself, and then its back to jail the next day. How is this living?


----------



## chaosherz

I know what you mean. For me, work is way worse than school or uni ever was. At least back then you could hang out with people you liked, even if you had to still turn up at the time they tell.

At work I have to turn up every day, same time. Must take at least 30mins but not more than 60mins lunch. I have to be there until at least 5pm. If I want a day off I have to apply for leave. I have to work with people I don't like, I can't even work from home even though I would be able to and it would be way more productive without distractions. And I have to do this day in, day out. It really does feel like prison and there is no escape.


----------



## Grog

I used to always have jobs that provided freedom and variety as well as travel and lots of time off .
Then the mining boom came to an end ( which I knew would happen eventually ) and the constant no permanent home led me to try to do the " normal" job thing and now it's been maybe a year I im ready to give up . There has to be something somewhere to suit my needs and not be a concentration camp and not leave me in total isolation ( which is a reason for the trial if a normal job ) which is something I trying to do ( make friends and interact with people ) 
Things are hard right now mentally plus the pay to be normal is very low and I now have to budget 😯
I fail to see how this is living it's worse than ever and I don't know what to do anymore . 
So op I feel your pain and wish I had an answer for you but I am yet to find one for myself .


----------



## HannahG

Ditto. 

Working in a place that feels like prison (Right down to being told when to you have to pee) is exhausting.


----------



## Shinobi1001

Yep, work is prison. The only difference is you have a choice to quit a job, but you can't quit being in prison.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Yeah totally hate it.


----------



## TheGuardian

"How is this living?" 

My thoughts exactly. They say you work to live but i feel like we live to work. I don't like the thought of working non stop till retirement, that's what around 45 years? By which time you will be too old to be able to do anything fun. I hate the thought of work, life needs to be easier. HA.


----------



## Hufflepuff

I feel the exact same way. And also get the anxiety of meetings every 2 weeks, 1 to 1s every month, pointless away days which I worry about for weeks 

Also my performance review next week 

For me my life won't properly start until I retire. I am 24 so that is a long way off.


----------



## Boby89

You should've seen my last work place, no internet allowed (like literally you could've got fired if you just tried to check something on google, I'm not even talking about Facebook), no phones, fixed breaks and lots of douchebag managers.


----------



## Hayman

For a long time on here, I've said that work to me is merely an 'Open Prison' environment to me. You get up, have to be somewhere for a certain time, sit with people for nine hours (plus) you don't want to even look at yet alone talk to, do tasks that you don't want to really do, get insulted by just about everyone and then you go home again. Get up the following morning and the same process is repeated over…again and again and again….

Not only that, due to certain political correctness and the way the economy has been in recent years, most people's wages are now rock bottom and we're working ever longer for even less reward at the end of it all. I have no issue with working for an income, but there’s absolutely no way the current situation of depressed wages (well, for those outside the public sector anyway) and ever longer hours, including higher retirement ages, is possibly fair. There has to be some sort of perk for working people if we're expected to do this. More mandatory annual paid leave, for instance. Improved working hours (i.e – later starts). We have to have just something back for this, otherwise we're sleepwalking back to Victorian times of basically working yourself until your dying day, or having working conditions contributing to your demise. In our case – anxiety leading to added stress and even depression in some cases. 

Indeed. I also think my life won't begin to start until I retire and I do long for that day to come. Sadly, by the time I reach retirement age I probably won't have much left ahead of me because of the ever rising retirement ages here in the UK. Heck, we might even get to the stage where people will start dying on their feet in work. It wouldn't surprise me...


----------



## versikk

Well, work does come with its perks..., like being able to rent or buy a home, buy food, buy entertainment and furniture and an internet connection etc. Until robots can do everything for us, we will have to do the work. Tho I definitely think that 5 hour work days would be better for everyone. We'd be happier, and more people would have the opportunity to work.


----------



## SillySuzan

Its like school all over again and then you die...


Happy working make sure to smile


----------



## Hikikomori2014

I have a lot of freedom at my job (eat lunch whenever i want, flexible to come in up to 2 hours late if i like, nobody over my shoulder as long as I get my job done, etc).
Having said that, I would still rather be home


----------



## anxious87

I hear you. They seem to have internal dialogues if I decide I need to leave an hour early for a personal obligation. The work will get done the next day.


----------



## rdrr

Gotta support yourself some how. I guess when work becomes more like jail and less fun and productive, its time to look for another workplace


----------



## nordision

When I worked at financies I used to have a bolsevic boss she even used to talk in russian at the mobile phone, and she used to insult me, and make fun of me because I have long hair and I'm a guy.


----------



## caveman8

You like your computer, house, phone, tv? Someone has to build those. Food? Someone has to produce it. Like going to McDonald's once in a while? Someone has to staff it. Going to the doctor when you are sick? Need that too. There a reason work exists - because we want and need things.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andy0128

I wouldn't call it a prison but there are certain undesirable aspects like the sleep deprivation that comes with waking up before you are really ready to wake up. I've worked with some really mean spirited people over the years who use work as an opportunity to take out their frustrations on you or just enjoy being obnoxious. I feel people ostracize you and act like they are doing nothing wrong or try to lay the blame on you. I hate the politics aspect of it in so far i can't say anything or be open without it being circulated around the company and used against me. I hate having to ask to leave early to go to the doctors or some other appointment. I hate the feeling of insecurity that i may get laid off at any time for things outside of my control. Some people seem to thrive in work environments, they have good relations with people but with SA you always feel that you are one of the lowest in the pecking order.


----------



## versikk

andy0128 said:


> I wouldn't call it a prison but there are certain undesirable aspects like the sleep deprivation that comes with waking up before you are really ready to wake up. I've worked with some really mean spirited people over the years who use work as an opportunity to take out their frustrations on you or just enjoy being obnoxious. I feel people ostracize you and act like they are doing nothing wrong or try to lay the blame on you. I hate the politics aspect of it in so far i can't say anything or be open without it being circulated around the company and used against me. I hate having to ask to leave early to go to the doctors or some other appointment. I hate the feeling of insecurity that i may get laid off at any time for things outside of my control. Some people seem to thrive in work environments, they have good relations with people but with SA you always feel that you are one of the lowest in the pecking order.


I agree on all points


----------



## swh

My apt is jail


----------



## chessman6500

While I do hate my job, and because I am treated as less due to the fact I'm still in retail at my age, its not like I have much of a choice. I check everyday for different positions and nothing ever comes up usually.

What I have been starting to do is get myself pumped in the mornings before work, that way I'm already satisfied when I go in to start. I walk, listen to music, take a shower, have some fun before work. It makes the day more bright and cheery and by the time it wears off, I'm usually home. 

I don't get to keep my money, it has to be put into the bank and only occasionally I get to use it for something. This routine is because I make hardly anything at my job.

I am also depressed but am trying my hardest to mask it as the people around me don't want me to feel that way. I am going to try to walk to work as much as possible, exercise alleviates depression.


----------



## fonz

Every day when I finish work,I do the same thing. I search up 'technological unemployment' and 'universal basic income' on google or reddit for the latest news,and it makes me feel better. The fact that one day every citizen will earn a certain amount unconditionally and have a choice whether to work or not. It's already coming in in Finland,so it might not be that far away...


----------



## versikk

fonz said:


> Every day when I finish work,I do the same thing. I search up 'technological unemployment' and 'universal basic income' on google or reddit for the latest news,and it makes me feel better. The fact that one day every citizen will earn a certain amount unconditionally and have a choice whether to work or not. It's already coming in in Finland,so it might not be that far away...


Thats vucking amazing! I did not know this!

Medical weed and basic income, I hope their politics can spread a little bit to the left so my own country gets a clue... :smile2:


----------



## Cascades

Can you change departments at all? Find another job? Create work from home?


----------



## nubly

fonz said:


> Every day when I finish work,I do the same thing. I search up 'technological unemployment' and 'universal basic income' on google or reddit for the latest news,and it makes me feel better. The fact that one day every citizen will earn a certain amount unconditionally and have a choice whether to work or not. It's already coming in in Finland,so it might not be that far away...


It's just an experiment and it's very little money. It comes out to less than 900 a month. Can't survive off that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Little Badger

My problem with work is that I end up hating the people I work with so I just don't want to go in to see them. The job itself is OK.


----------



## HellCell

This is why I don't ever want to settle with a dead end job. I've already experienced it for a year and I'm really counting on college to get me out of this rut. 2016 is graduation and I'm highly anxious of the outcome.


----------



## fonz

nubly said:


> It's just an experiment and it's very little money. It comes out to less than 900 a month. Can't survive off that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They'll have to pay enough to survive,otherwise there's no point


----------



## versikk

fonz said:


> They'll have to pay enough to survive,otherwise there's no point


We can survive on that much money as our healthcare systems are based largely on taxes so there won't be many "unforeseen expenditires" if they get sick or whatnot. Find a cheap enough apartment and you can live very decently off 800 euro. But then again it is an incentive to make people want to work if they want to buy luxury items like computesr, TVs, phones , clothes etc. 800 euro is just to scrape by every month.


----------



## nubly

versikk said:


> We can survive on that much money as our healthcare systems are based largely on taxes so there won't be many "unforeseen expenditires" if they get sick or whatnot. Find a cheap enough apartment and you can live very decently off 800 euro. But then again it is an incentive to make people want to work if they want to buy luxury items like computesr, TVs, phones , clothes etc. 800 euro is just to scrape by every month.


How much is housing over there?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## copper

I hate my job. I work for Community Mental Health as the assistant to the Behavioral Psychologist. Recently our regional entity that controls the Medicaid money told Admin that I don't have enough education to bill under this one code when meeting with clients we deal with even I have the title QMHP/QIDP and worked there for 20 years, and have a 4 year degree in Human Services. Been billing under this code for years. On top of that I had to spend 4 hours changing every code to indirect code for every progress note I did going back to last October. So now I am pretty much a glorified direct care staff,secretary. Surprise they don't cut my wage. I don't know how much bull crap I am going to put up with before I tell them to shove the job where the sun doesn't shine. Other workers are saying the same thing.


----------



## versikk

nubly said:


> How much is housing over there?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Can't answer for Finland, but rented apartments can't be that expensive if the basic income is 800 euro. you can probably find places for 400-500 euro/month in cheaper areas.


----------



## Escapismm

I Feel exactly the same at work, I go to work having to deal with people complaining everyday, some coworkers are ok, but some just use you then back stab you, they get on my nerve so much , no one ever helps me but when they are in need, who do they ask? ME, and if I refuse they will gang up and put a complaint against me. What can I do? Nothing but suck it up and let my soul die slowly everyday until it becomes dust.


----------

